# Detailingworld™ Review - WoWo's Multi Product Test Part 1 Show n go polish



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

DW Review- Wowo's multi product test, Wowo's polish n go, Wowo's paint sealant and 121 contact wax

1st up big thanks to Fraser for sending the new products to review, I am going to echo what the rest of the team have said and Pittsy in particular.... These are probably the best presented set of products I have seen, alot of care has gone in to the way these products are presented and it makes the whole buying experience a bit more 'special'. The retro look of the packaging gives it all that cool 50's vibe.

Wowo's are a new brand to the market and have an entire range of detailing products to choose from all of which are formulated and manufactured in Scotland, for more information on the brand have a look here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/

Now I received a box of goodies from Fraser for review and as such it made sense to do a mutli product review as there is a logical link between a number of those received. He's what I received:



and on opening the quality cardboard box



So i'm going to do a multi part product review of Polish n go, paint sealant and contact 121 wax.

The Product:

The product supplied came in a decent quality PET bottle, worth mentioning the non standard size nice to see originality with the unmistakable Wowo's label on it which contains all the pertinent information. High quality sprayheads or which produce a lovely fine mist or in this case a semi flip cap



The polish is a lovely deep purple colour with a scent of dark berries blackcurrant or blackberry it requires a good shake before use as the ingredients separate a little in storage.

*Wowos say:*

Wowo's Show N Go Polish

Wowo's Show N Go Polish is the one polish you need for those days when the sun is shining and you just want to hit it and quit it (so to speak), before hitting the open road, or for a quick polish at shows. It is an AIO (All In One) polish which has a light cut, no fillers, and a Brazilian Carnauba wax all built into one product.

As you can see they describe it as a all in one product, for the purposes of this review I am merely testing its polishing abilities as it will be topped with other products.

*The method*

So the test mule is my 2015 Mercedes Obsidian black bonnet. This panel has been corrected in the past but is in need of some TLC as it is been a while.



weapon of choice my Clas ohlsen 21" DA.



The product applied very easily and spread very very easily, maybe a little too easily for me as I prefer a firmer consistency. The polish worked very well and broke down after about 6 passes and finished to a little haze, there was a little dusting but not much.

After buffing a pleasing shine was visible and a smooth finish.

*The Price*

£12,99 which represents pretty good value I think for an AIO polish and is very competitive.

*Would I use it again ?*

Absolute yes, whilst I prefer thicker consistency products this is just a personal preference and in no way compromises the performance.

*Conclusion*

Show n go polish is a very capable product and in my view represents good value for money so well worth considering.

Sneak peek at finished bonnet after part 2 paint sealant and part 3 121 contact wax


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like a handy quick fix there Hufty, but you do know everyones just waiting to see more of the finished results the shine looks epic :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Mr Bear, the finish is nice but I also added some paint sealant and wax. First time I've touched it without black fire in a while.


----------

